# Two liter pop bottle feeder



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Other opinions may vary, but I wonder if the pop bottle will allow enough spots for bees to feed. Are you thinking of holes in the top? I'd recommend reconsidering and using mason jars (I just poke holes in the lids with a frame nail) or plastic feeders.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

You might what to experiment with two liter pop bottles. I tried once and found them to flimsy to be effective feeders. Mason jars or one gallon buckets work best for me. I would also recommend 1:1 sugar syrup, this is closer to natural nectar and is more of a stimulant for brood rearing.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>found them to flimsy . . .
I agree. But a Gatorade bottle works very well.

A soda pop bottle was recommened in ABJ, 2/05, p111.
They say to use a single hole in bottle cap. Invert capped bottle into a hole in hive cover (migratory type w/o inner cover) that has been drilled to fit bottle cap exactly. 

Comment in other references include:
Later close off hole w/ a cork [Ref 13, p46]. 
Some use gallon jugs w/ lids about 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 dia.; won't dislodge if jug rest snugly in hole. Covers usually have no metal covering. Holes covered by metal flap, which can be pivoted into place on a single nail [Ref 9, p169].


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*Use a 1 Liter*

Bottle feeding is a very popular method in my area. But we use 1 liter soda bottles because their a whole lot sturdier than a 2 liter. Most people just drill a hole in the telescoping cover, and use a cork to plug it when their not feeding.

The method is simple, efficient, and cheap. The 1 liter has a larger top, so there's more room for the bees to eat from.

I've never used the method personally, since I use polystyrene covers. But most of the beginners in my class used this method and loved it!

-Nathanael


----------

